# Frank Allen Interview - Taijiquan



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2010)

Frank Allen Interview - Taijiquan

Once you are on the page, then click, under Feature Articles:

Taiji Quan and The Art of Self Reliance, a afternoon with NYC's Frank Allen, by Anthony Guilbert

I found this article link on another forum and I wanted to link it here on MT as well. It is, IMO, well worth the read.


----------

